# I'm getting him! (reference to other thread)



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey everyone! Not too long ago someone posted about an add on facebook about a male hedgehog being sold through the marketplace.
Well, after talking to the woman (Erica) about the little guy, she decided to bring him to me and I will be adopting him into my home!  
I'm pretty excited about it, no lie. I think she's bringing him this Saturday, so I've got to get everything ready! And, the biggest plus is that she's only charging me for the travel expenses, so that should only be about $20 (if I calculated that right). She claimed to be having an awful time trying to find him a home. So, thanks to amanda for posting the original link (http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... ond#p31647) on this forum, I'll be getting my new baby Saturday!

Also, could somone tell me if I should wait to get another hedgie? As I've been planning on getting Indie, and she'll be ready the 18th. I feel that I am pretty ready to take on the task of taking care of a hedgehog, but some people say that it's best to wait to get more until you are comfortable with having one. I'd feel bad because I have been so excited to get Indie, and she has the cutest little black face ever! Do you think it'll be a bad idea for me to go ahead and still get Indie?

Thanks!
xxx Emily

EDIT: Is his cage too small for him? I feel as though it is, slightly.
[attachment=0:1jqen4xt]1689380539u_0x.jpg[/attachment:1jqen4xt]
I've also noticed that he doesn't have a wheel, and probably has never had a wheel and he's a year old :? . I'll have to go right out and get one.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you have everything in place, and feel comfortable with the money impact, I would still get Indy. You've grown to care for her before you've even received her, I think it would be sad not to go through with it.

I received Whyte within maybe a month of having Riley who was my first hedgie ever. Riley was just so wonderful that when I saw Whyte I immediately fell in love again. It has not been overwhelming to have two.

I have not craved any more hedgies since Whyte, my heart tells me I have enough. I have a special place in my heart and finances to take in an absolute emergency rescue but I am not letting myself get any more otherwise.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> If you have everything in place, and feel comfortable with the money impact, I would still get Indy. You've grown to care for her before you've even received her, I think it would be sad not to go through with it.
> 
> I received Whyte within maybe a month of having Riley who was my first hedgie ever. Riley was just so wonderful that when I saw Whyte I immediately fell in love again. It has not been overwhelming to have two.
> 
> I have not craved any more hedgies since Whyte, my heart tells me I have enough. I have a special place in my heart and finances to take in an absolute emergency rescue but I am not letting myself get any more otherwise.


*The first paragraph is totally true. I have already grown attached to her without even having her. I already consider her a part of my family, and I even have a silly banner that says "Welcome Home Indie!" for when I go to get her. So yeah, it would be sad.

I guess the the biggest thing is the financial costs. The college I attend has a Zoology department that sees exotic animals, and I have already called to get an estimate on the cost of them to do a check-up, as I know that it's important to do this after bringing a new pet home. I think since it's my decision to take in the little male, I should just save extra money next paycheck into my hedgie 'first aid fund'. I had to open an extra bank account to save the money into since I'm more likely to spend it if it's just laying around my house, haha.

Anyways, thanks! 
BTW: Where's a good place to find a thermometer to keep track of the temperature in my hedgie room? I'm using a space heater and some heat lamps as my heat source, so could just a simple wall thermometer be okay to measure the heat?*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you placed a deposit on Indie?
Is the breeder holding her for you?


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Have you placed a deposit on Indie?
> Is the breeder holding her for you?


I haven't placed a deposit on her, but she is holding her for me until the 18th, when she will bring her to me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If finances in any way enters into owning a hedgehog, do not get two. I also feel people should own one for a while because hedgehogs are not a pet for everyone regardless of how much research and how much someone thinks they will be. Many hedgehogs get re-homed because of smell, allergies, noise level at night, heating costs and not having enough time. Until you actually own one, you have no clue if any of these things will be an issue in the coming months. Owning one for 6 months or so gives you a fairly good idea if anything is going to be an issue. 

I assume you live at home? If so, parents have a say in the pets allowed in or to stay in the home. Often it is the parents that have the issues with a hedgehog.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nancy said:


> If finances in any way enters into owning a hedgehog, do not get two. I also feel people should own one for a while because hedgehogs are not a pet for everyone regardless of how much research and how much someone thinks they will be. Many hedgehogs get re-homed because of smell, allergies, noise level at night, heating costs and not having enough time. Until you actually own one, you have no clue if any of these things will be an issue in the coming months. Owning one for 6 months or so gives you a fairly good idea if anything is going to be an issue.
> 
> I assume you live at home? If so, parents have a say in the pets allowed in or to stay in the home. Often it is the parents that have the issues with a hedgehog.


*No, I live on my own, but my home is a part of my parent's 60 acre plot that has about 10 rental homes located within the land. I live in my home for free. My friend has a hedgehog, and I have watched him for her countless times, once for about a year until she got back up on her feet. I have considered all of what you have said. I KNOW that I am ready to own one for a fact because I have cared for one before, and not just for a 6 month period, so I know what to expect.
Finance was just a thought that I shared. That isn't an issue since I have a pretty balanced income coming in, even for being as young as I am. Also, noise from a little hedgehog can't possibly be anything compared to the noise that my 3 cats and 4 dogs make at night chasing each other. I also just remember Franklin (my friend's hedgie) would just make little noises at night while walking around his cage. It's nothing compared to my terriers!! Haha. Plus, my hedgie room is semi-seperated from my home (it's just an add on).

I am the type of person that doesn't fail at anything because I don't let myself get into situations where I might. But, I REALLY appreciate you telling me all this really, because I re-thought everything and overlooked my situation, and I am very firm in my decision to take on both.

Nancy, you have a lot of hedgehogs. How do you find the time to cuddle/spend time with all of them?*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Right now I can't do anything with the hedgehogs because of being on chemo. My husband and daughter are their caregivers. Prior to all this, I work from home so am always around to cuddle or spend time with them. My husband works afternoons/evenings so when he is at work my times was spent with the hedgehogs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually recommend to people to wait at least 6 months as well. It gives you time to determine if hedgehogs are really for you. While you can read about them from our experiences, it honestly isn't the same as experiencing it for yourself. Hedgehog care really is a different experience. Each animal is very different. There have been plenty of hedgehogs looking for new homes within the first 6 months to 1 year that they lived with their old care taker because they were not the right pets for them, or the person didn't have time for them any longer. Your first hedgehog is one of those (time commitment problem).

Before you decide to get 2 really put in a lot of careful thought on the time commitment you are about to make. Two hedgehogs means double the cages, double the veterinary costs and double the time commitment. This is especially true since you are considering a male and a female. You will never be able to play with them at the same time, so your time commitment truly is double. Is this really doable? Can you commit to two hedgehogs daily and keep up with your schoolwork? Think about it carefully, like I said you are already getting a hedgehog who's first owner couldn't commit the time required. They require time from us daily to remain social. 

I bring this up because it should be a real concern. I have a hedgehog who's owner was going to college and didn't have time for him anymore.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> I usually recommend to people to wait at least 6 months as well. It gives you time to determine if hedgehogs are really for you. While you can read about them from our experiences, it honestly isn't the same as experiencing it for yourself. Hedgehog care really is a different experience. Each animal is very different. There have been plenty of hedgehogs looking for new homes within the first 6 months to 1 year that they lived with their old care taker because they were not the right pets for them, or the person didn't have time for them any longer. Your first hedgehog is one of those (time commitment problem).
> 
> Before you decide to get 2 really put in a lot of careful thought on the time commitment you are about to make. Two hedgehogs means double the cages, double the veterinary costs and double the time commitment. This is especially true since you are considering a male and a female. You will never be able to play with them at the same time, so your time commitment truly is double. Is this really doable? Can you commit to two hedgehogs daily and keep up with your schoolwork? Think about it carefully, like I said you are already getting a hedgehog who's first owner couldn't commit the time required. They require time from us daily to remain social.
> 
> I bring this up because it should be a real concern. I have a hedgehog who's owner was going to college and didn't have time for him anymore.


Don't worry, this as well was a topic that I actually sat down and did arithmatic to decide if I had at least an hour to even spend. Every evening I decided that I will have time, and I am aware of the responsibility it will be, considering that I did care for one at one time. I am in school only 4 days of the week, and I have classes from 9:30-2:00 those days. I also work from home for my family managing their e-mails and orders on their online business, so I am home after school. 
If I do have to study over time, like during finals, I have friends in the neighborhood that I have asked to be able to play with them. This is only one week out of the year, so It's not a long term deal.

I know that he is being rehomed, and I know that it will take some time for him to get use to me. But to my advantage I will be home for almost a month for my christmas break, so I will be focusing my time on my new household residents to make them comfortable 

EDIT: You mentioned twice the cages, and he is coming with a plastic bottom, wire top cage that I will be keeping him in. And Indie has her own home that's ready for her. They will be seperated the whole time.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it's great that your taking in this little one in need of a home. Your getting 2 christmas presents for yourself!! haha. You mentioned that the college you attend has a zoology department that sees exotic animals. Is it student run? Did you find it to be less expensive then an exotics vet? Do they perform major procedures? Do they have a blood lab and such? I'm just curious because I go to a walk in clinic that is student run (there are doctors on but the students really do run it) and I really prefer the students. I find that they are far more determined to find underlaying issues as opposed to just fixing the problem presented. Maybe i'll search the colleges/unis around my area to find one!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

leannem said:


> I think it's great that your taking in this little one in need of a home. Your getting 2 christmas presents for yourself!! haha. You mentioned that the college you attend has a zoology department that sees exotic animals. Is it student run? Did you find it to be less expensive then an exotics vet? Do they perform major procedures? Do they have a blood lab and such? I'm just curious because I go to a walk in clinic that is student run (there are doctors on but the students really do run it) and I really prefer the students. I find that they are far more determined to find underlaying issues as opposed to just fixing the problem presented. Maybe i'll search the colleges/unis around my area to find one!


Awh, thanks! I feel that he just needs someone to love him, and I know I can provide a lot of that  
Anyways, yes, the zoology department is basically what you described. I like them because when you take an animal there, the four year students get to actually have some hands on experience, so your actually helping them out with their education! This makes the cost of EVERYTHING much lower. Some things are more expensive, like surgeries, but that's only because OSU has their hands on most of the state-of-the-art equipment to ensure better care.
When it comes to major procedures, such as surgeries, certified veterinarians perform those, not the students. But I'm with you when you say that the students seem more dedicated and don't just look at the given circumstances. They look at every last detail because they are all competing to be the best. And since they are young, they coddle your pets like babies! :lol:

*leannem-*
When looking at vet hospitals that are run by universities, I would be cautious. You want to get patient owner responses and talk to the doctors before deciding to take your pet(s) there because some universities will take your animal in as an 'experiment' and let students poke around on your animal, without even telling you! So make sure the big stuff is done by the certified staff and ask them to inform you when a student will be taking care of your animal. Most have to actually ask permission before letting a student touch your animal since the students are just that, _students_. And keep in mind they that haven't gotten their degree in Veterinary Medicine yet, so if you decide to let them work on your animal you should be prepared for anything bad to happen, as with any vet actually. 
But don't worry, it's rare that anything bad happens among students since they are working towards a proffession that they have dedicated their lives to, and also because they typically are aware that they are handling a life, as well as their future.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think if you are up for the challenge of two (all of the commitments previously described) then it would be fine to get them both. HOWEVER I would recommend spaying Indie or neutering your new guy. That way you wouldn't have to worry about them "accidentally getting in each other's cage" and such. It shouldn't cost you too much, since you said you have the exotics vet right there at your school.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the info emily! the vet i take my two exotics to see isn't to expensive just for a check-up (and is great with hedgehogs) but to have any tests done for my chameleon is just outrageous. And chameleons tend to cause more worry then hedgies do. No wonder i grind my teeth at night..... lol. I will definately ask a lot of questions before making any decisions. thanks again! i'd never thought to look for anything like this before


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I posted about the hedgie on FB! I'm SOOOO happy you are giving him a home!  That makes my day!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

amanda said:


> I posted about the hedgie on FB! I'm SOOOO happy you are giving him a home!  That makes my day!


*Haha, if you hadn't posted him, I probably wouldn't have even found out about him. So, thank you amanda!!*


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

leannem said:


> thanks for the info emily! the vet i take my two exotics to see isn't to expensive just for a check-up (and is great with hedgehogs) but to have any tests done for my chameleon is just outrageous. And chameleons tend to cause more worry then hedgies do. No wonder i grind my teeth at night..... lol. I will definately ask a lot of questions before making any decisions. thanks again! i'd never thought to look for anything like this before


I'm glad to help! I hope everything works out for you, and you find a vet that doesn't break the bank


----------

